# What do you think of the Harbour freight products?



## yutos (Mar 19, 2010)

What do you think of the Harbour freight products?


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

My self i don't buy any Their stuff lot's of it is what i would call it low qual A friend bought a jug saw and i went over to use to cut metal The blade went a couple inch's and all the teeth were gone on the blade It was a metal blade I guess you get what you pay for Junk is what i call it Maybe some of the items may be ok But for a pro they don't shop their my 2cents


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

FWIW, I got a used HF lathe that saw heavy use for two years.  The owner bought a much higher quality lathe for bowls, etc. So far, it has proven to be good for what I use it for. On the recommendation of another rodbuilder, I bought a HF mini-chuck. Should be here early next week. I'll use it to turn wood reel seats with a mandrel to turn cork grips. I guess HF is like anything, you can get a lemon.
IMHO, I wouldn't have a Craftsman product; they contract them to outside vendors and change vendors every couple of years, depending on who has the cheapest price. My experience with them is that, after a while, parts are hard to find. Plus....they make a few changes from the contractor's products so you have to get parts from Sears. FWIW, several years ago I was in the Murray-Ohio plant in Tennessee. They were running the red Murray riding mowers down the line, followed by the gray Craftsman mower. My brother-in-law had a Craftsman riding mower and had nothing but trouble. He sold it and bought a JD.


----------



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

While the question may be legit, I don't think the asker is.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Aha !

You mean
We ------Lugong Machinery Co., Ltd mainly produce mini wheel loader, site dumper, wood pellet mill and other machinery. Now we already cover more than 50% share in Chinese market and become the leader of small loaders in China. There is a sole agent in every city of China. Our band Lugong is named Chinese Famous Brand. We passed ISO90001:2000 approval in 2006 and got the CE certification to enter European markets. We produce at least 3000 units of wheel loader and dumpers every month to meet with the increasing orders day after day. Another new bigger factory is constructing.

Today we not only further confirm our position in China, but also we are very eager to expand the oversea markets. Our ideal is that we will become the No.1 manufacturer of small wheel loaders in the world some day. In order to make this ideal true, we have been busy improving our quality and service and technology.

Our salespeople is highly qualified with many years in construction equipment and woodworking machinery. Our hope is to make our customer happy doing business with our company. After you contact us, you will draw a conclusion on our company: Good Price, Super Quality and Excellent Warranty.

Are you looking for the mini loader with super quality and good prices? Here is your best choice.

Welcome all the customers and friends all over the world to visit our factory and establish a good business relation with us.

LOL ! (Check his profile)

Cheers

Peter


----------



## DerekO (Jan 20, 2010)

I could use a wheel loader, but I think convincing She who buys things would be an impossibility as She just doesn't understand my need for a 1 to 5 acre sand box to play in with full sized Tonka Toys. 

As for Harbor Freight, all depends on what you buy and what your needs are for the tool. Don't go buy their 18v cordless drills and expect them to work like a high end construction tool. Some of the tools are the same as the big name brand ones with just a different logo slapped on, or so it looks like and has been pointed out in other threads and websites.


----------



## Soapdish (Jan 18, 2010)

I went to HF here in town the other day for the first time. I was amazed at what can be pack in one small place. I looked at all of there power tools and some were obviously poorly made. But, most of what I saw, like grinders, lathes, belt sanders looked like any other tool of that kind you'd buy at a big box store or sears. I think its a good place to buy a hand tool that you need, but wont use a lot. Or maybe an angle grinder that you use occasionally. Like a previous post said, if you run a shop or are a pro, you wouldn't buy tools there.


----------



## sourdough (Jan 31, 2010)

Okay folks. Here's my story. Been hearing about H.Freight for many years. Found one within a few miles of where we spend winters. Me very very excited at first. Have bought several items and will offer fair comments. Clamps: cheap, some more trouble than they worth. Very poor machining. Strap clamp: junk I had to toss first time I used it. A $99 Chicago Electric compound miter saw that was 99% dead on accurate out of the box and has been cutting just fine since I unpacked it. Set of drill bits: pure crap from the start. Metal sqare,pocket square, plastic level, combination square (a little sloppy) all are useable tools. I will go back to the store again but I will PAY ATTENTION to what I am going to buy. You CAN save money there. But I have also tossed away a few buck for pure junk. But that's MY fault. As has been said: Caveat Emptor*

*What did you expect dumb ass.


----------



## Soapdish (Jan 18, 2010)

Yeah i picked up some of the clamps, very good price for 12" and 18" quick clamps, they work great. Toggle clamps, why in the world would you drop down $10 on these at Rockler when the same ones at HF are $5.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Soapdish said:


> Yeah i picked up some of the clamps, very good price for 12" and 18" quick clamps, they work great. Toggle clamps, why in the world would you drop down $10 on these at Rockler when the same ones at HF are $5.


Hi Jake - Think you gonna have some problems with the quick clamps. They work well at first but start to slip after you use them a few times. Haven't figured out a fix for that yet. Another problem they have is the pivot for the tension lever likes to break. Took all mine apart, drill hole through the housing and put 10-24 bolts through. Take the handle apart you will see what I mean. Otherwise, let me know and I'll post pics. Other problem I had with them was switching from clamp to spreader. The nut holding the end on isn't captured and the bolt is very short. Got it together and epoxied the nut in. 
The toggle clamps are a bit stiff but some dry graphite spray took care of that. 
I think there best deal are the c-clamps. Pretty tough to mess those up without being pretty obvious about it.
Good Luck


----------



## DerekO (Jan 20, 2010)

I haven't had a problem with the quick clamps since I glued the rubber pads on. But also haven't used them much yet as they are the last clamps grabbed whenever I am doing something. But having only 8 decent clamps bought we before these, it doesn't take too long before they are needed if gluing up smaller things.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

DerekO said:


> I haven't had a problem with the quick clamps since I glued the rubber pads on. But also haven't used them much yet as they are the last clamps grabbed whenever I am doing something. But having only 8 decent clamps bought we before these, it doesn't take too long before they are needed if gluing up smaller things.


Oh yeah, forgot about the pads, ended up slipping mine on upside down.


----------



## DerekO (Jan 20, 2010)

I tried to convince my Wife to go there today as She ended with the day off unexpectedly and I have need of a bandsaw or scrollsaw and would like to get a compressor that is powered by more that 1hp unlike the one I am using now. Few other things too. So I loaded up links to all of the appropriate coupons and ads of the stuff I wanted and asked Her to look through. Got told nope, can wait, some of those things are on sale until the end of May and She just doesn't want to go anywhere tomorrow (at the time it was tomorrow yet).


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

I voted good, but you have to really look the stuff over.
You can get some real junk, as well a some good items. They have a 17" band saw that is identical to the Grizzly 17".


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

AxlMyk said:


> I voted good, but you have to really look the stuff over.
> You can get some real junk, as well a some good items. They have a 17" band saw that is identical to the Grizzly 17".


OH? seriously? identical to a grizz, that would be worth looking into...


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Yep.
http://www.harborfreightusa.com/usa/itemdisplay/displayItem.do?itemid=3179








G0513 17" Bandsaw - 2 HP


----------



## DerekO (Jan 20, 2010)

A lot of their stuff looks just like what others sell. Might be coming from the same factories in China.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks Mike...

sure does look like the Griz don't it....HF didn't supply a price, but ya gotta wonder, just how many "differences" there are between the two...

bill


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Here's a thread someplace else. The only difference I've found is blade speed.
Grizzly Tools? - Sawmill Creek


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Mike...

don't know if you read the post that really makes one wonder.....

"Its not that they are cheap....its that all the others are over priced!"...


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

I noticed on American Chopper, they were building a drag bike, and using the $9 HF pneumatic saw.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

I've bought several items from HF, and so far, have not been disapppointed.. too much anyway. Yes, some stuff is really cheap, but most has worked as well as I expected. 

Quick clamps, or pistol grip clamps, whatever they are called, have worked well except for the previously mentioned pads. Brad nailer, impact gun, die grinder/cut off tool, trim router, have all worked well. Even got some router bits there that aren't half bad.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Even if they are made in the same factory, could they be using some components that were "seconds" after failing Grizzly's QC standards or onsite inspector's eye? All that material's gotta go somewhere and it'd be more profitable selling as an assembly than as scrap metal.

Then again, they could be truly identical except for the paint. Call me a skeptic but "Let the buyer beware!" I'd at least want to see the exact one I was purchasing in action. Hmm.. a *premium* price for a demo unit?? Now *there's* a concept!


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Jim,,,,

You can bet that "IF" that saw were that good, at that pricepoint, it be selling *somewhere else* other than HF!!!!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Just my 2 cents 

HF products are OK most of the time,many vendors all buy from the same place if they have the clout they can demand it with a tag on them or paint job on items that have vendors name on it..
If you look at the clamps (and many other items) you will not see a tag on them just the normal made in China one..or what every..that will give you a hint it is on the low end of QC...

i.e. items from this vendor sold under the name of HF.
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/Category.taf?f=bylogo&logourl=Windsor.gif&brand=Windsor Design
=====

=========


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Bad post this one. Ignore it.


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

This is a pretty good website article on H.F. TOOLS,» Buyer Beware, A Harbor Freight Buying Guide: The Good Enough, The Bad and the Abysmal - ToolCrib.com Blog


----------



## DerekO (Jan 20, 2010)

Ya, I saw that article. Before I read it we had only bought a few small things there. Since then bought a lot of stuff with only slight problems with the clamps (the glued pads) and I forgot about the problem with the corner clamps we got too. Some one suggested sanding them to get a better grip and I need to remember to do that before I use them next time. Might just go to menards and get 4 more of their cheap ones instead as the 4 I already have work pretty good.


----------



## Soapdish (Jan 18, 2010)

jschaben said:


> Hi Jake - Think you gonna have some problems with the quick clamps. They work well at first but start to slip after you use them a few times. Haven't figured out a fix for that yet. Another problem they have is the pivot for the tension lever likes to break. Took all mine apart, drill hole through the housing and put 10-24 bolts through. Take the handle apart you will see what I mean. Otherwise, let me know and I'll post pics. Other problem I had with them was switching from clamp to spreader. The nut holding the end on isn't captured and the bolt is very short. Got it together and epoxied the nut in.
> The toggle clamps are a bit stiff but some dry graphite spray took care of that.
> I think there best deal are the c-clamps. Pretty tough to mess those up without being pretty obvious about it.
> Good Luck


John, I think I should have been more careful in what I posted. I meant "bar clamps" I agree the quick clamps are maybe not so good.

Bar Clamp Link - Harbor Freight Tools - Quality Tools at the Lowest Prices


----------



## DerekO (Jan 20, 2010)

I have the bar clamps on my list for next time. I only have 2 right now and could use a couple more, especially if they are as good as I have read.

Done to these things I want from there:

Clamps
Band Saw or Scroll Saw
Drill Press
Decent sized Air Compressor
Pin Nailer.
Electric Hoist
Wheelchair Ramp/Carrier
Dovetail jig (that one is a maybe)

The rest would just be misc little stuff for now, as I don't really have the space to put most of the stuff on the list.

Forgot I wouldn't mind the little cut off tool, the oscillating tool, the 2.5 (i think) hp plunge router if it goes on sale plus I can use a 20% on it. Some of this stuff I wouldn't mind one little bit if it came from some other store instead.


----------



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

Oh yeah, the bar clamps are ace. The quick clamps should just be avoided.

Derek - the 1-1/2hp router is on sale through today for $50, with coupon.

I think we should have a HF review thread.


----------



## DerekO (Jan 20, 2010)

I already have the 1.5hp plunge router from them 

It is a larger hp router I want, probably not plunge right now as I want it for the upcoming router table...one that I could have a fixed and plunge base would be ok. 

I am not in a rush as I can move the ryobi to it for now and just set that little table aside. Will wait for a good deal and the ok from She who actually buys the stuff. Has to be a really good deal or a major need or She won't ok it and neither one of those is happening right now.


----------



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

The latest email coupon has 12" bar clamps for $2.99. I'm going to stock up on a few this weekend.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

I just got some band saw blades from them. 1/8", 2 x 1/4", and a 1/2" resaw blade. Mounted the 1/2" and did some cuts. I'm impressed. Nice and flat cuts.
Too bad they don't list them now, but I'll keep watching for them. Made in Idaho.
- Harbor Freight Tools - Quality Tools at the Lowest Prices


----------



## sawdust from ny (May 4, 2010)

You get what you pay for! I'm not saying to go out and spent a million for the best available tool, but do your research before you buy. I always tell my customers and students to buy the best you can afford right from the start and you'll save money in the long run on constant upgrades. Good luck and work safe. 
Ed


----------



## soltc (Apr 30, 2009)

Harbor Freight has existed since the late '70's.
They were originally Harbor Freight Salvage out of California, and they sold job lots by phone. I believe that they originally sold lots from Taiwan.

I've never bought any power tools from them, but I have impact sockets, forstner bits, auger bits, and hole saws from them. They all still work fine.

My prize was a 3/4" Drive Socket Set. It come in handy every so often when nothing else fits.

Would I use their tools constantly? No!
Occasional use is fine.


----------



## boardfoot (Aug 13, 2005)

As for Harbor Freight, if you want to use it one time, then it's ok. Otherwise it's junk. I baught two heat guns from them, and used each one of them a couple of times before they bit the dust. Good luck!
Boardfoot


----------



## RJM (Apr 11, 2010)

Harbor Freight is NOT junk!

You get what you pay for and lots of times, even more. Can't beat their drill bit prices. Bought a set of cobalt drill bits to drill some really tough steel. They worked great. Their regular bits work well too. I buy almost all my bits from them.

The store near me even sells some brand name items - Milwakee sawzall blades and JB weld epoxy to name 2 items - and they cost quite a bit less than the same items in Home Depot.

Their screwdrivers, files, and hand tools are pretty good for the money. Their power tools seem to be inferior to brand name but they are also about a third the price, so if you need something quick, or want to try out a type of tool, thet're a good deal.

There are hundreds of miscellaneos items that work as well as higher priced ones: scissors, tie downs, files, glues, air hoses, pneumatic fittings, flashlights, etc. I found a really nice shoehorn for $4.00. It's a foot long, really heavy gauge steel, and chrome plated. Can't even find this in other stores.

Also, can't beat the price of their wheels and casters. 10 inch diameter pneumatic (i.e. they have an inner tube) casters for around $15 on sale. These big wheels are great for wood carts.

Next time you find yourself near a Harbor Freight store and have an hour to spare, take a slow walk around the store and check out their stuff.


----------



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

Decided to take Warren's advice and I'll be picking up the sliding compound miter saw on Friday.


----------



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

As posted before you get what you pay for, and it is always buyer beware.

I have bought from HF for many many years, for the most part things are what I expected.

I have a die grinder (like below)I bought from them in the 70's and used the He-- out of when I was a tool a die maker; to this day it still works like the day I bought it, and I never had to replace bearings, or anything. So some stuff is good.


----------



## Wood Doc (May 11, 2010)

My first experience with HF couple of weeks ago. I purchased 4 of the 24" clamps. Haven't used them yet, I think I'll find out I got what I paid for. Just looking at them in appears it won't take much before the slides fail to stay in place, nothing to hold them in but the pressure. I suspect I'll end up, like you, making modifications.


----------



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

I do believe, with moderator approval, I'll start a HF review thread, where we can list the buys and avoids with hands-on reviews from people here we can trust.

What say you?


----------



## harrywc (Mar 20, 2010)

i "vote" yeah; have picked up a few things over the years, but seem to be drawn more of late. We have a local outlet nearby now is probably why


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Its been done before and heres the results,.., » Buyer Beware, A Harbor Freight Buying Guide: The Good Enough, The Bad and the Abysmal - ToolCrib.com Blog


----------

